# REI Return Policy Change!



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Seems like a common sense move. Can't believe how lax their return policy was. A year is still crazy.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn!, i was just thinking about returning my Half-Dome 2 tent I bought in 2009. :laugh: It's starting develop a couple of rust-colored stains on the fabric. Not to mention the hole I burned into the screen with a backpacking stove (totally my fault). 

In all seriousness though, discontinuing the unlimited no questions asked return policy might not be a bad idea to continue the sustainability of a pretty good company. :thumbsup: We all know someone that has abused their no questions asked return policy beyond its intended purpose. As long as they keep up their relatively high standards with regards to customer service and quality products, a year seems more than reasonable for returning a faulty product. 

There is a lot worse places to shop than REI.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Interesting. Probably a good change for them overall since lifetime guarantees can be a pain to account and calculate for when it comes to doing your accounts each year.

Not to mention it doesn't effect the people that aren't abusing their policy anyhow, so it's probably a win/win for them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait I can't return this board I bought and split myself with a chainsaw? FUCK!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Wait I can't return this board I bought and split myself with a chainsaw? FUCK!


no, no - don't be ridiculous. you can still return that board... as long as it hasn't been a year :blink:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh good I'll just skin across the parking lot.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

How does this apply to terms and conditions prior to the change, i mean if i had bought something specifically because the returns policy when i bought it was what it used to be, and now 18 months later they changed it and refused to refund after it had broken, would that not be a breach of the original terms and conditions...???

I am a little confused by the strange systems you have over there...

We have warranty that is 2 years in Europe, but returns of 14 days. So can return for any reason for 2 weeks but after that only if it breaks and NOT from misuse...

But if i had bought something with a specific term then i would expect that for the term of the purchase...


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> How does this apply to terms and conditions prior to the change, i mean if i had bought something specifically because the returns policy when i bought it was what it used to be, and now 18 months later they changed it and refused to refund after it had broken, would that not be a breach of the original terms and conditions...???
> 
> I am a little confused by the strange systems you have over there...
> 
> ...


Typically, purchases made prior to the rule changes will be serviced under the old warranty. Customers may just be required to prove that they bought the equipment prior the change date.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

davidj said:


> Typically, purchases made prior to the rule changes will be serviced under the old warranty. Customers may just be required to prove that they bought the equipment prior the change date.


So they are still screwed for the forseeable then... Haha


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> So they are still screwed for the forseeable then... Haha


Yup. 

/10char


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

The return policy was the last thing keeping me shopping at the commune. But its definitely the right business decision as people abuse the shit out of it. I love how they try to come off all organic and co-opy but they are just another corporation. To hell with them and their membership "benefits". Ive grown tired of spending hundreds a year there at their so-so prices expecting the dividend to make it worth it, only to get like 12 dollars back. Booo on them!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

As far as a business goes REI is pretty unique. They are a co-op. They also donate a ton of money and time to outdoor places. It is a different mentality for sure. Not saying that they are not without fault. When I am trying to find something local I'll check the local gear shops first. For my pursuits that is usually the Wilderness Exchange. If they don't carry it I'll give REI a try then. 

REI often has items smaller guys can't stock due to shelf space. For big ticket items, I generally go elsewhere. Most of REI's gear is for the intermediate user. That is their bread and butter. I almost never buy snowboard gear from them.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

As far as business goes, REI is not that unique. Did you know that most of the staff working the sales floor is FORBIDDEN from working over part time hours, regardless of need or qualification. This way REI can brag about how well it treats it's full time employees without actually having to have any full time employees to treat well.

A good friend of mine worked there for a minute. He had some interesting stories about his short time. My favorite is how REI organized a "volunteer" trail clean-up day and then told all of the new employees that it was "in their best interest" to show up. The implied threat during the meeting was that if you did not volunteer for their work day you would get no hours.

To hell with REI, they don't do anything positive for our community.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I've always had a decent relationship with REI. Like the other guy said...good store for the intermediate user. Hiking boots? Sure. Bike helmet? Why not? Snowboard set up? No thanks. Leave that to the local shops.

Best advice I can give for REI customers is price match. If you can show them that the item is at a lower price and that the other store has it in your size/style that REI stocks (even if the other store is online-only) they'll match it.

Bought a pair of rock climbing shoes there a few weeks ago at almost 40% off REIs retail price because I loaded up the "other" store's offer on my iphone and showed it to the cashier. Easy.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

sheepstealer said:


> Best advice I can give for REI customers is price match. If you can show them that the item is at a lower price and that the other store has it in your size/style that REI stocks (even if the other store is online-only) they'll match it.
> 
> Bought a pair of rock climbing shoes there a few weeks ago at almost 40% off REIs retail price because I loaded up the "other" store's offer on my iphone and showed it to the cashier. Easy.


I don't get it. Why not just buy it from the "other" store?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree why not buy from the other store?


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't get it. Why not just buy it from the "other" store?


Because the other store doesn't have a lifetime warranty :yahoo:.

I'll admit, I bought a pair of sunglasses from REI that was $10 more expensive than I could have got it at another store for the reassurance that if I ever break them I can trade them in for a new pair.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't get it. Why not just buy it from the "other" store?





killclimbz said:


> I agree why not buy from the other store?


other store was online, he was standing in the REI. 

i'm mostly interested to see how/if this will affect other companies like backcountry.com who do the same thing (i think only to compete with REI's [old] policy)


----------



## mwinchester (Mar 27, 2020)

Big Foot said:


> Because the other store doesn't have a lifetime warranty :yahoo:.
> 
> I'll admit, I bought a pair of sunglasses from REI that was $10 more expensive than I could have got it at another store for the reassurance that if I ever break them I can trade them in for a new pair.


You know the quality of any product at REI is not down and so the services provided by them too are good. Don't regret buying those sunglasses at a higher price you could go for REI Price Adjustment on finding the same at less price tag. You just need to take as proof to the REI store and you will be provided partial refund.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

This is going to sound incredibly sheltered and naive... but anyone who needs a lifetime warranty on stuff you intend to beat the crap out of, has _*incredible*_ patience. 

Iunno - I take pleasure from getting new gear (when my 3 year old gear has somehow failed), over entering a weeks-long warranty process when I'd rather have the new stuff anyway (and support the circle of life in the process). 

Can't speak to how they treat their staff, but over here in Aus, they've been one of the better retailers in my experience.


----------

